# Intense Eye Pain



## Lorella (Mar 21, 2012)

Hey all,

Hope everyone is well!  I have Crohn's disease & lately have been having quite intense pain in my left eye, along with it being occasionally bloodshot & headaches around that area as well.

I did ask my GP about this & he said it was down to stress & that Crohns couldn't effect your eyes. Do I persist in going to him about this problem? Do you guys have eye problems as well due to your disease?


----------



## raytay2941 (Mar 21, 2012)

I had this happen last summer. My doctors (GI and Ophthalmologist) said it was inflammation related to my Crohns. They prescribed a steroid eye drop and a Vaseline-like jelly (sorry I don't have the names right now!). I feel your pain, I could hardly stand to have my eyes open and it was very sensitive to light.


----------



## Astra (Mar 21, 2012)

Hiya Lorella

Yes it's called uveitis and it is Crohn's related, if you need any more advice talk to an IBD specialist, with the best will in the world, GPs have NO idea!
I get this all the time, this is my pain :-


----------



## Lorella (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks both, I only saw my consultant yesterday about surgery & was advised to see my GP who I will see tomorrow.

@Astra that picture is sooooo true, feels like my eyeball is going to pop out of my head!


----------



## David (Mar 22, 2012)

Please get in to see an opthamologist as mentioned above.  And don't bother asking your GP anything else Crohn's related since he has no clue, ask your GI, or get a new GP.  This was a pretty basic one and he blew it.


----------



## Nyx (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm having eye issues myself right now, and the first question the specialist asked me was if I had Crohn's.  So, go to an eye doctor and definitely get it checked out.


----------



## Lorella (Mar 22, 2012)

David said:


> Please get in to see an opthamologist as mentioned above.  And don't bother asking your GP anything else Crohn's related since he has no clue, ask your GI, or get a new GP.  This was a pretty basic one and he blew it.


Sadly I have to go through my GP to get anywhere, as my care has been passed from a GI to surgeon & I have no direct contact with him. I did even mention this months ago to my GI but he said it wasn't possible either.


----------



## David (Mar 22, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Astra (Mar 22, 2012)

Lorella
http://www.nhs.uk/choiceintheNHS/Yourchoices/hospitalchoice/Pages/Choosingahospital.aspx

As a UK citizen you have rights, have a read thro this and go back to your GP, if he doesn't comply, bin him!
Be assertive, be your own health advocate!
Good Luck
Joan xxx


----------



## outlier (Mar 22, 2012)

my eye issues lead to my dx. Only an eye doc can dx if it's eye inflammation or something else. Most doc just guess via your history.


----------



## PVail (Mar 31, 2012)

I mentioned this at my last appointment as i have been having sore eyes and sensitivity to light, the GI said yes the symptoms are connected to IBD. Inflammation in the body is not just in one place and thats why sometimes we have a lot of symptoms at once.


----------



## Mountaingem (Mar 31, 2012)

If eye pain is very intense it could be iritis. Only thing that will clear it up is prednisolone drops and wear sunglasses indoors and out. You need an opthamologist.


----------



## Josephine (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for info, I had thought that the redden eye and blood shock was to do with my scoliosis but now not so sure.


----------



## Lorella (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your info. I have a referral, now I just have to wait for the appointment to come through


----------



## outlier (Apr 1, 2012)

Josephine said:


> Thanks for info, I had thought that the redden eye and blood shock was to do with my scoliosis but now not so sure.


Josephine do you have ankylosing spondylitis? Eye inflammation is actually more common with AS then crohns, however AS and crohn's are also related. 
I also have scoliosis, was dx and treated as a teen. if your eyes are related do they believe your scoliosis is related to your crohns?


----------



## Josephine (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure because Crohns in 2007 then Scoliosis in 2009.


----------



## Mountaingem (Apr 1, 2012)

outlier said:


> Josephine do you have ankylosing spondylitis? Eye inflammation is actually more common with AS then crohns, however AS and crohn's are also related.
> I also have scoliosis, was dx and treated as a teen. if your eyes are related do they believe your scoliosis is related to your crohns?


Good point outlier! I have AS and originally as a teen the docs thought it was scoliosis! I also have iritis with Crohn's flares.


----------



## Josephine (Apr 1, 2012)

outlier said:


> Josephine do you have ankylosing spondylitis? Eye inflammation is actually more common with AS then crohns, however AS and crohn's are also related.
> I also have scoliosis, was dx and treated as a teen. if your eyes are related do they believe your scoliosis is related to your crohns?


I do not AS but have got Raynaud’s Phenomenon which left behind from rare attack of undifferent connective issue when I was  15 to 17. Scoliosis I have no idea.


----------



## Laney1983 (Apr 3, 2012)

I've never had eye pain like you've described, but my eyes do get very dry on occasion.


----------



## soccermom081105 (May 3, 2013)

I am going through the same thing. Both my eyes burn like crazy but the left eye hurts to blink at times and even to close it. I was going to try and wait it out until I saw the eye doc in June but may see if i can get in on monday,.. At night the burn sometimes is too much to bare.


----------

